
Landlords who also want to be your Investor, start a VC Fund (a sign that the Bubble is Back?) - dpapathanasiou
http://venturebeat.com/2006/03/17/amidzad-the-rug-merchants-turned-venture-capitalists/
======
pg
Though the article is recent, they've been doing this for a long time.

~~~
create_account
So they got lucky because PayPal leased their space.

Yeah, you can survive a long time with a payoff like that.

But do they really understand tech investing?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
That's essentially what I was thinking: the whole equity-instead-of-rent
phenomenon is a holdover from the last bubble.

While I'm glad to see they've done well for themselves, I'm not quite sure I'd
welcome them as investors.

